# RST Launch Fork



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

What are the opinions on this fork? Thanks


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

If you value your face and/or general health you won't buy one.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

all forks die. rst are less mainstream and arent as "nice" as other forks, but people who ride rst forks say they ride nice. granted the forks are the higher end ones, but still. and rst gets a bad rep from people who dont ride them. only the people who have personally ridden one can say how good it is.

i have friends who have them on their bikes (stock gt chuckers (3 of them)) and they leak, and then become very stiff. (beyond stiff) stiff enough that a drop to flat (4ft or so) wont make it budge. all of them had that problem.. it a good starter fork, but if you plan on advancing quickly and doing big things, its a fork i would stay away from...when stock on bikes in the ~$600 range they are fine.


----------



## MOflow (Nov 25, 2009)

I had one and it was possibly the worst fork I'd ever used. Like someone mentioned above, they can leak and become stiff as a rigid fork. I wouldn't ever ride another bike with an RST fork on it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

There have been a number of issues with the crown or the arch failing when ridden more aggressively, arguably, riding that would have been no big deal to a Marzocchi DJ or Argyle.

There are issues with the damping.

The fork is rather heavy... It's something like 5.3lbs without ANY steerer.


----------



## BMeX (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, I know they are pretty much useless, but does anyone have any tips on making them last a little while longer till I can afford to upgrade?

I can't find any procedure for maintenance (if there is one). Mine are the bottom of the barrel '2009 launch T'. I have never owned a suspension fork before and am not even sure of how to go about disassembling them.

I appreciate any info you have, and yes, I know to wear my full-face and try to keep them on the ground.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Mar 12, 2010)

I have one now and I will upgrade at some point for sure. Most likely to a Pike. So far my fork has survived a few 10 foot drops, some urban riding, and technical trails. It's ok, but heavy and you bounce like a basketball no matter how you adjust it.


----------



## BMeX (Jun 16, 2010)

Heavy Hitter said:


> It's ok, but heavy and you bounce like a basketball no matter how you adjust it.


:lol:

Have dropped 3-4 feet when I had to, but avoiding air when possible...mine flex and twist badly. :madman: Gave up on fine tuning my front brakes. 

Hope we both are lucky for a little while longer.


----------

